# Necesito proyectos con plc



## boxo15 (May 28, 2009)

hola camaradas de foros de electronica vengo a ustedes a pedirles ayuda necesito proyectos con plc como para controlar algo o manipularlo lo necesito para titularme se lo agradeceria si tienen el diagrama seria mejor o alguna pagina donde vengan proyectos con plc en español


----------



## Gradmaster (May 28, 2009)

Con que recursos cuentas, elementos neumaticos, electricos, hidraulicos?

Que tipo de PLC vas a usar y que carateristicas y perifericos tiene?

Que nivel de programacion de PLC's tienes, si el PLC tiene ADC sabes usarlo?

de ser asi fabrica un sensor de temperatura y controla un pequeño invernadero, o una incuvadora.

al subir demaciado la temperatura que prenda un ventilador o que habra una pequeña rendila.

al bajar que la cierre y encienda un foco como calefactor.

;*******************************************************************************

otra idea es, usando la transmision de datos simular un pequeño sistema SCADA en la pc y encender y apagar focos, simulando por ejemplo las bombas de llenado de tanques, la activacion de valvulas, etc.

saludos y exito, ojala te sirvan las ideas.


----------



## snowboard (Sep 16, 2009)

revisa este trabajo, http://grupos.emagister.com/documento/practica_de_plc__ascensor/1419-125680
quizas te de una idea


----------

